# Found a baby pigeon



## rncp (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all,

The day before yesterday my father found a baby pigeon crawling in an apartment's floor. It seems the people installing an air conditioning unit destroyed hist nest, and just left him there.

My father brought the bird in, and I've had a crash course in baby pigeon care-taking, mostly thanks to you guys with valuable tips and links (thanks for the help!). He seems to be 8/9 days old, but I am not sure since he spent the last two days without adequate nutrition and heat, which surely had a strong impact on growth.

Currently the bird is eating a mixture for hens, fed by syringe. Since I didn't know if the bird was dehydrated I have been making the food a bit more liquid. He has been pooping "fine" (i guess), dark brown and white. We only feed him when is crop is empty.

However my biggest concerns are two:

- The biggest, is that he seems to suffer from (severe?) splayed legs, as you can see in the following pictures:




























He doesn't seem to have anything broken (how can I be sure?), crawling and moving both legs. We haven't tried do force the legs to a more normal position. My question is: can I use the regular treatment and put the legs in their normal position, or should I gradually push them together? How do I know if the bird is in pain?

Now, another concern but regarding feeding:

- How can I know if I am not "under-feeding"? We feed him whenever the crop is empty, usually around 5 hours. We stop feeding him when we feel the crop is "pilowish", and usually he eats about 15cc from the syringe. However after we finish he keeps "crying", but he stops doing that a few seconds after being put in the "nest" with the towels, and goes to sleep (or it seems so, because he doesn't react to nearby sounds for a while, at least until he is hungry again).

Here is a picture of him, just after being fed:










Many thanks in advance,

Ricardo


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You need [START NOW] to get the legs back as they should be..Maybe use a rubberbands or other method. And it will take a while for them to remain as they should.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

As a starter to consider, here's a couple of links for splay legs. One was actually an older, juvenile pigeon, but you may find it useful. Earlier it's corrected, the better.

http://community.webshots.com/user/cyro51

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/Pi.../splayleg.html

I'm sure others have their working methods too

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ricardo,

It looks like it was the baby's good luck to be "discarded" in time to be found and hopefully have the legs corrected.

For the feeding, I think the crop looks nice and plump but the babies grow very quickly at that age and if you weigh him every day at the same time before a feed you will be able to ensure that he is thriving.

Cynthia


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Might be able to get a way with using a small deep bowl/tupper ware/margarine tub, lined with a small terry cloth towel for grip and this little ones legs placed properly under it. Here are a couple of links to show photos of babies legs in proper position and shot of a baby in a bowl. You could also use and old pieces of tee shirt or whatever to rolled up and small piece on each side of him for extra support, to keep him lined up. I know it's been warm, but he will still need to be kept at around 92-94 degrees if possible for a few days, as he is not old enough to be making his own body heat. If needed, when a bit older, he could be moved to tape and sponges if the snug bowl has not set things right.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=206566&postcount=2

http://www.speedpigeon.com/banding_racing_pigeon.htm
http://www.animalpictures1.com/r2194.search.htm

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

One of the members here currently has a splay legged albino dove and a picture of a bandaid splint she applied (post #15)...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/baby-update-one-week-old-tomorrow-45586.html


----------



## rncp (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you all for you prompt replies. In the meantime I have applied a splint using non-woven gauze and adhesive . I'll see how it goes (especially if the friction causes any wounds, although it is bit loose), and I'll post a picture later today when I feed him.

Karyn: Thank you for the advice, but I think the legs are already too spread apart. I tried something similar earlier today - make a "doughnut" with a terry cloth - but he is terribly feisty (which I suppose is a good thing) and quickly crawled into a position where the legs could be spread apart.

Thank you all,

Ricardo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those legs are quite splayed, and I don't believe that the bowl is going to help enough. And better to get at it right away, and after taping or sponging the legs into a better position, then keeping him in a bowl that way would be good while they go back into alingment. Here are some links on fixing splayed legs.

SPLAYED LEG TREATMENTS
http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/193589827zTYswz
------------------------------------------
http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/
------------------------------------------
http://www.peafowl.org/ARTICLES/1/
------------------------------------------
http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/193589827zTYswz
------------------------------------------
Have to scroll down a bit for the splayed leg part:

http://www.thecozynest.com/pictures.htm
------------------------------------------


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Google David Marx-pigeons----splayed legs


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sky tx, that was an interesting article, and here is the link

http://www.ifpigeon.com/IF/articles/if_article_winter_d_marx.html


----------

